# Job Bids



## Canadian House wife (May 20, 2014)

My husband has been working as a drywall laborer hanging and finishing drywall. He now has an opportunity to place a bid on a rather large commercial job for someone we know. With usually working for someone else he is not sure what to charge. We don't want to be too high or too low. He doesn't have to supply the board, but agreed to supply mud. This is an older building with 10 foot ceilings and some new walls as well as repairing old plaster walls. Please any input would be helpful. 
Canadian House Wife!:thumbsup:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

You really need to have a look at the prints or and then figure out your overhead (insurance,labor rate, rate of production,area. Just too many variables. FYI asking for prices on first post is not always recieved well. Mabe someone could help you out but I wouldnt expect it for free. Good luck.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Oh goody, let's see if he beats up on girls too?

60 cents to a $1.10 per sq ft depending on region. Remote ares with lower incomes being less as opposed to inner city with higher labor rates.

I'm sure plenty will chime in as to how wrong I am?


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh lawd. 

Popcorn.jpg


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

If you "know" who you are working for, then you know who you are competing with. Get last look at all the bids received by the guy you "know", then reverse engineer the competing bids that the guy you know is receiving ... value engineer those bids collectively, then negotiate the bid price with the guy you "know". The sustenance of relationships is relating. Can you relate? I knew that you could. Win-Win.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> Oh goody, let's see if he beats up on girls too?


I'd go $30 per board [labor] with materials on top.. Kinda hard to say without seeing the job or plans.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

On a commercial job there is WAY too much involved and too many variations in regional price, for anybody to be able to give a ball park price. If you don't know what you are doing, you are more than likely to lose your ass.


----------

